# tools



## Guest (Mar 30, 2002)

Need some tools for your computer?
Here is an excellent source.

http://www.completelyfreesoftware.com/desktop_utilities_w95.html

Enjoy,
AZallday


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

AZ
Thanks for the Site Link. Found a neat little easy to use Create a Game program. Played around with it and its seems to be easy enough for me to use!
http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/markov/gmaker/index.html
Also downloaded the Tank game made by someone else and its quite fun to play.
http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/markov/gmaker/games.html
Good Diversion.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davey7549 _
> *AZ
> Thanks for the Site Link. Found a neat little easy to use Create a Game program. Played around with it and its seems to be easy enough for me to use!
> http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/markov/gmaker/index.html
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hi Davey,

Glad it was of use to. "lots" of Programs and the ones I've tried work great. (that's why I thought it was worth sharing).

Happy Easter to You & Family.

Enjoy,
AZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

Davey,

You should check this out in CFS.

AZ


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

AZ
Which are you referring to?
http://search.atomz.com/search/?sp-q=2xexplorer&submit=Search+CFS&sp-a=sp1000f6ed
Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry for being vague.

http://netez.com/2xExplorer/intro.html

AZ


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

AZ
See what you mean by check this out! Quite a few nice goodies I must admit. Will have to check it out in detail. Have you tried the program?
Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davey7549 _
> *AZ
> See what you mean by check this out! Quite a few nice goodies I must admit. Will have to check it out in detail. Have you tried the program?
> Dave *


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Davey,

If I only used it for the Dual Pane Feature it would be worth the resources it requires.

Now, when I open "Explorer" I get two (2) side by side.
I don't think I need to explain that.

I've had no problems w/ it.

AZthat'zme


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

I've been using an earlier version of 2xExplorer for several years now and like it very much. In fact, I'm so used to it that I rarely open WinExpl. Guess I should upgrade to see if I'm missing anything...


----------

